
Beggars can be choosers: Evaluating potential investors using GraphXR - sonygreen
https://neo4j.com/blog/evaluating-investor-performance-using-neo4j-graphxr-and-ml/
======
sonygreen
TLDR? watch this: [https://youtu.be/ychTbO6xuDM](https://youtu.be/ychTbO6xuDM)

